# Current-USA Satellite LED Plus vs. Finnex Stingray



## Reddog1970 (Dec 15, 2016)

Considering upgrading the light that came with my 75 gallon mbuna tank. It's the Marineland regular LED and it's only 36". So I'd like a 48" light. I'm leaning toward the Current-USA Satellite plus. Seems to offer more control over the color and brightness. Have heard good things about Finnex Stingray as well. I do have Java Ferns in the tank.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I wouldn't worry about having a plant growing light because the mbuna will more than likely tear up any vegetation at some point. I never had good luck with plants lol. Adjustability is a good thing though, I have the fluval Aquasky LED's and they have been great for the past couple of years


----------



## Reddog1970 (Dec 15, 2016)

I know the fish have only been in a few weeks but so far they haven't touched the Java Ferns. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Well java ferns are considered a "low light plant" so it should be okay with whatever you use. I had a heavily planted 110 gallon tank and it was a huge PITA lol. CO2, lighting, nutrients, trimming etc got to be more work than I had time for.


http://imgur.com/Avsk6


----------



## Reddog1970 (Dec 15, 2016)

It looked great though. I like the look of the Fluval Aquasky. Now i'm thinking either the Fluval or the Current-USA plus. I've also checked out the Aqueon Optibright plus. Too many choices.


----------



## Reddog1970 (Dec 15, 2016)

caldwelldaniel26 said:


> I wouldn't worry about having a plant growing light because the mbuna will more than likely tear up any vegetation at some point. I never had good luck with plants lol. Adjustability is a good thing though, I have the fluval Aquasky LED's and they have been great for the past couple of years


Do you have the ramp timer as well? if so do you like it. I think i'm going with the fluval


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

No, I just have them hooked up to a timer to turn on and off. When I had the planted tank I was using the Finnex 24/7 plus, which had a 24 hr lighting cycle


----------

